# Fresh Marinated Zucchini



## IA pigsNcrops (Jul 30, 2019)

I have plenty zucchini in the garden ready, so I thought I would try marinating some to have with our quesadilla burgers.  I sliced them about 1/4" thick, and then in a bowl mixed EVOO, a little kosher salt, cbp, garlic powder, onion powder, and thyme.  I have them stirred up with a light coating, and on the grill they go.









I am running about 300 degrees, they were on about 10 minutes and then flipped.







Here they are plated up, the front two have some shredded parmesan cheese melted on them.  They were tender, but not to the mushy point.  The spices added a nice flavor and this was an enjoyable side, and something a little different!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 30, 2019)

That looks great. An old mentor Chef of mine, gave me his recipe. I know yours is good because it has some of the same ingredient. Mike and now I slice the Zucchini thick, same as your's.  The difference, is  fresh Garlic, fresh Thyme and thick Sliced Sweet Onions. Along with the EVOO, 1/4 - 1/2C Balsamic Vinegar is added. We usually toss in whole Mushrooms too. Everything gets Grilled and choose the goodies you like...JJ


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 30, 2019)

Nothing like grilled zucchini.  Great job!


----------



## IA pigsNcrops (Jul 30, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> That looks great. An old mentor Chef of mine, gave me his recipe. I know yours is good because it has some of the same ingredient. Mike and now I slice the Zucchini thick, same as your's.  The difference, is  fresh Garlic, fresh Thyme and thick Sliced Sweet Onions. Along with the EVOO, 1/4 - 1/2C Balsamic Vinegar is added. We usually toss in whole Mushrooms too. Everything gets Grilled and choose the goodies you like...JJ



Thanks jimmyj, that is a great compliment from a well respected member!


----------



## IA pigsNcrops (Jul 30, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Nothing like grilled zucchini.  Great job!



Thanks 5Grillz!!


----------

